# Black Hearts by Jim Frederick



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 19, 2013)

Just finished this book and really think that it should be a book read by NCOs and O's in combat arms units. Its a documented account of B 1/502 Infantrys 2005-2006 deployment to Iraq. I will be honest, some of it is going to make your head spin. Especially how some of the basic leadership failures were across the board in that whole Btn. However, very informing and breaks down how leadership break downs affect the unit down to the fire team level.

Anyway I recommend it.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks for the recommendation.  I'll be picking it up.

LL


----------



## enceladus (Jul 20, 2013)

Jim Frederick came in and talked to our OCS class at Benning. 

It's a great book, very well researched and very fair as well---he gives soldiers at all levels a chance to defend themselves.


----------

